# Summer grooming question...



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

So far, I've been grooming my 10 months old golden myself. He has a beautiful coat. The only trimming I do is between his paw pads and on top of his feet. I heard some people trim around their ears, but I love the hair behind Luke's ears that looks a little like it's been crimped.

I live in Columbia, South Carolina which is something equivalent to Hell in July and August. We get 100+ temps, 100% humidity and no breeze at all. 

I've had several people ask me if I plan on shaving Luke for summer. The question horrified me. People don't shave off their Golden Retriever's coat do they? I don't want to. :no:

I also don't want him to be way too hot during the summer. What do all of you do in the summer as far as your Goldens coats are concerned? Do you take them to get them trimmed short?

I've ordered him a swimming pool for the back yard for this summer. Next year we're having an in ground pool put in. Yay!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

People do shave their goldens here too where it only gets into the 90's, tops. It looks horrible.  

Just make sure your dog has shade, water, and limit the time he spends outside during the hottest hours. Go out in the early mornings or late evenings.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Animal coats are made to adjust to whether it is hot or cold out, I wouldn't shave him. Just keep him in a comfortable enviroment with plenty of water, and limit the time of when your work or play with him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh no, please don't shave your Golden!! S/he will be more prone to sunburn and the hair helps insulate.

During the hottest time of day Hank is either indoors, laying in the shade or playing in his pool. We don't do much outdoor exercise until after the sundown.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

They actually stay cooler with the fur than when they're shaved.

In the summer, we let Chester go swimming which he loves. It definitely keeps him cool. We also make sure to always have water to keep him hydrated. And sometimes if it's just too too hot, we just keep in inside where it's air conditioned.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Agree with all the "no shave" answers. Also, if you shave them in the summer they may not grow their full coat back before the colder weather comes.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks y'all! Just making sure I'm not the crazy one. I love Luke's coat. We have a place at the beach and go to it periodically in the summer. I'll make sure he gets lots of ocean play and enjoys time in his new dog pool.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm glad you won't be shaving your pup. I'm in Maine but we do see a few days in the 90's. My guys do fine with full coats. I let them have lots of swims and beach time. I think I despise the heat as much as they do. In the summer I always have lots of fresh water and dish in my truck so wherever we decide to go they always have lots to drink.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Please do not shave your golden even though there are groomers who insist that it's "ok" to do so. They're just looking to pad their wallets with your $$$$. 

I have a kiddie pool in the backyard that gets refilled continually with coolers water. The boys will play hard, run up to the deck, have a dip & then off to play again. We also spend lots of time at the lake where they'll spend most of their day in the water. 

As a hot weather treat, I'll take canned chicken broth, freeze it into ice cubes and let them have some fun. 

As well, when we're at an outdoor event, I will freeze cooler packs to place below their blankets in the crates to keep them nice & cool. There is ALWAYS lots of water available including ice in the cooler to melt down into cool water - for the dogs & me!!!!! There are also cool down jackets that you can purchase to ensure that your furkid keeps cool.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Please use the search function on the forum to get an concensus of what we think of shaving. The coat is a double coat, meant to keep warm in winter and cool in summer. Don't shave it, the dog will be prone to sunburn, even heatstroke.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone. No worries -- I'm not going to shave Luke. As I said, I was surprised when people have suggested it. Luke is my first Golden, however, so I figured this is the place to ask.

Another odd thing people have been doing: I've had about 10 people ask me what breed Luke is.  I think a Golden is pretty popular and easily recognizable.

These were taken this morning. Obviously a Golden, right? : :


----------



## Rebroland (May 20, 2010)

OMG>. no question at all he's a golden! some people are so silly


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Handsome guy! I like how he is just taking everything in...

Cookie is a month younger than Luke, and occasionally people ask if she's a lab. It's OK, since I think labs are cute too.  This decreased as her coat grew in, but I still hear "cute lab!" while out at the pet store!

Brian and Cookie


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Definitely don't shave him. Close your eyes and imagine how he would look without his gorgeous golden locks and all shaved. You can open your eyes now and be happy you have many reasons not to shave him. Take it upon to educate others when they should ask or bring up the subject of shaving your dog or any other golden for that matter.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

BriGuy said:


> Handsome guy! I like how he is just taking everything in...
> 
> Cookie is a month younger than Luke, and occasionally people ask if she's a lab. It's OK, since I think labs are cute too.  This decreased as her coat grew in, but I still hear "cute lab!" while out at the pet store!
> 
> Brian and Cookie


Thank you! I think labs are cute too. Luke loves looking out into the marsh or the ocean. He loves watching golf on television also and I think it's because he recognizes it's what goes on in his backyard at our vacation home. I hope he never breaks free after the ball to return it to its owner.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Blondie said:


> Definitely don't shave him. Close your eyes and imagine how he would look without his gorgeous golden locks and all shaved. You can open your eyes now and be happy you have many reasons not to shave him. Take it upon to educate others when they should ask or bring up the subject of shaving your dog or any other golden for that matter.


All of you have confirmed for me it is a crazy question. My first thought was, "Who would shave this beautiful coat off?"


----------



## ziggy3339 (Oct 31, 2012)

I brush Sophie's hair every day. I use a Furminator. She seems to really love the thing. Ton's of hair comes off. I'm in SW Florida (heat & more heat) but she swims 2-3 times a day in our pool. I'd appreciate your opinions on something, however. She's 6+ months old. When, I ask, is it time to stop brushing? When the hair stops coming off? When it's been 20-30 minutes and I'm still at it? My common sense on this question keeps flip flopping and I'm not sure if there really is a definitive answer...or rule of thumb. Thanks!


----------

